
Maker vs. Manager: How Your Schedule Can Make or Break You - signa11
https://www.fs.blog/2017/12/maker-vs-manager/
======
tonyedgecombe
Paul Graham's original article:
[http://paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html](http://paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html)

------
mankash666
Open workspaces seem to be designed for managers, not makers

